# I think I'm too stupid to have a dog



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That is bad......And Shadow looks so proud of his handywork....


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

I suppose I should mention Shadow himself -- All he really got into was some paper and a plastic bag or two. He pretty much just chewed and mangled most stuff, instead of eating it. He's gotten into much worse before, so I'm quite sure that he'll be just fine.

Fortunately, he stayed away from the stuff that could really hurt him -- wires, chemicals, CDs, et cetera. Wacky dog.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Shadow*

He does look pretty proud of himself :doh: . I guess you should consider yourself lucky because in the first picture I see several remotes plus it looks like the controls to a video game and some wires.:uhoh: 
Cathy


----------



## Reise's Fajha (Feb 21, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I guess you should consider yourself lucky because in the first picture I see several remotes plus it looks like the controls to a video game :
> Cathy


...very expensive Xbox 360 controllers!!  I might cry if my dog chewed those up on me. Its funny though how they just know they got into trouble when you walk in the door, but its hard to stay mad for long when they're such amazing pets!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That was my first thought as well, "Gosh, he sure looks proud." 

Think of it this way: lots of people have trouble getting rid of clutter. You've got help keeping your place clutter-free!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Gee Dilligas,you really should tidy up before taking photo's  
Boy is he proud of himself Are you sure you left it open? He seems smart enough to get out on his own.
Ya Thats the ticket!! He got out on his own!!:doh:   
Shane


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

We came home to a similar situation but it was because Tabitha ripped the crate door open and escaped! We hadn't been gone very long so the damage was not too bad. She did manage to chew a pen apart with ink in a nice puddle on the carpet. I noticed Shadow didn't get that far! Lucky.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

gold'nchocolate said:


> He does look pretty proud of himself :doh: . I guess you should consider yourself lucky because in the first picture I see several remotes plus it looks like the controls to a video game and some wires.:uhoh:
> Cathy


Hey....are those Xbox 360 controllers?


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

This reminds me of that Polaroid comercial I saw way back when where the dog kept getting into trouble because he kept making a mess of the garbage. In the end the dog had taken a picture of the family cat making the mess. One of the best commercials I have ever seen.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I remember that commercial. It was one of the best ever. Meanwhile, are you 100% sure you left the door open and he didn't get it opened himself?


----------



## onslowsmum (Feb 23, 2006)

Sampson doesn't look like he minded his crate door being left open 
My home looks like that sometimes when my Onslow has gotten into stuff he shouldn't have - and yes pens have been destroyed - eekk.

hugs
Joanne
in Australia


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh dear ... You might want to put his crate in a dog-proof room just in case he has figured out how to get it open ... Glad he's okay, there is some dangerous (and expensive) stuff there!


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Oy vey. Lots to respond to; in no particular order:

- I don't have a dogproof room, sadly. Been looking into it, but it's tough in a two-bedroom apartment to reserve one for the dog 

- Yes, those are 360 controllers. I see you online every so often Rick, but I haven't tried to contact you since I don't think the 360 and the old Xbox talk well together. I haven't touched Halo in forever. Oh, and he chewed the hell out of two 360 game cases, but amazingly didn't touch the discs inside. Whew.

- He sure was proud. I walked in the door and he was all "Oh man, look what I did for you! It's the best work I've ever done, aren't you so proud of me?" Oy.

- I'm not 100% sure I left it open, but I'm definitely not sure I closed it. I would be very, very surprised if he figured out how to get out. I think the problem is that his crate has two doors (he likes to walk through it sometimes) and I closed one but not the other. Now I have one of the doors blocked off so I (hopefully) don't do that again.

- He did actually chew up a pen, even broke the ink holder part. Astoundingly, not a bit got onto the carpet. Amazing.

Always an adventure, aren't they?


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> We came home to a similar situation but it was because Tabitha ripped the crate door open and escaped! We hadn't been gone very long so the damage was not too bad. She did manage to chew a pen apart with ink in a nice puddle on the carpet. I noticed Shadow didn't get that far! Lucky.


My first thought was the same-seems real proud! The pen story reminded me of my Boomer(our first golden). He was pretty destrutive as a young dog-one funny story was that he chewed a green magic marker and pooped GREEN for almost a week!!!!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

:lol: :lol: I think he missed you :lol: :lol:

Might as well laugh about it, what more can you do! Besides, look at that face


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> Yes, those are 360 controllers. I see you online every so often Rick, but I haven't tried to contact you since I don't think the 360 and the old Xbox talk well together. I haven't touched Halo in forever. Oh, and he chewed the hell out of two 360 game cases, but amazingly didn't touch the discs inside. Whew.


We've got a good friend with a 360, and we get to play a lot of Halo with him.....he's another local guy, though we've only seen him once in person. He met us at the big MLG tournament my kid played in.

Just let us know.....anytime you're up for some Halo.....we'll play.

I'm not too worried about getting our 360s until Halo 3 comes out....unless RiMan gets sponsored, and the sponsor picks up the tab....


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

I fell asleep today and had left Otto out of his crate. When I woke up I realized that he had found an empty cigarette package and tore it to shreds. I don't think he actually ate any of it, he just likes to rip things apart. Luckily it was the only thing he got. My parents thought it was funny that it was a pack of smokes. I told them that I thought he was against smoking. Mom said it was too bad the pack wasn't the one with the cigarettes in it. She would have been so proud if he had destroyed them.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I had a german shepherd once that ate a package of birth control pills......I had to call two doctors! ! He was ok......but what a scare.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

*Lucky!!*

A few days ago I spent a few nights at my mother and fathers's's house. I first have to add that my mother collects Boyd's bears and porcelin dolls. My Mom and Dad were nice enough to puppy proof a room in the home for Leo to stay while we were at work or out and about. My clever dog figured out ho w to open the door and jump over the baby gate that I had placed as a second line of defense. I got a lovely phone call from my father since he got home first. Lets just say that my parents lost 2 stuffed snowman, a floral arraingement from the coffe table, 2 Boyd's bears, 2 Boyd's porcelain dolls and all of the props that go with the collectables.

What I really need is an outlet or store that I can call to make an attempt to replace Leo's handywork.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

If you just "google" Boyd's Bears I'm sure you'll have NO problem finding a site. I also collect Boyd's Bears and I can understand how your Mom is feeling right now. :nono:

I hope Leo didn't ingest any of the pieces! You'll have to keep a close eye on him for signs of obstruction.


----------



## Rockin' Nerd (May 26, 2005)

We have to be the luckiest people ever in my family. Maple got out last week and simply stole a dog toy I was saving for Elsa's birtday off of the counter! Oh, and it's good to know that I'm not the only video gamer here!***LONG LIVE LINK***


----------



## DEE (Jan 17, 2006)

But I Didn't See Any Poo, So I Guess It Wasn't Too Too Bad.......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rockin' Nerd said:


> Oh, and it's good to know that I'm not the only video gamer here!***LONG LIVE LINK***


What type of games do you play? My kids and I are always playing Halo 2. They play some other games, but I'm mostly a Halo freak. My ten year old is on the verge of becoming a pro-gamer, he's that good. And when we play online, both my sons carry me.


----------



## memlili (Mar 16, 2006)

When my daughter was around 5 or so she loved art, and our previous Golden, Libby, used to love to eat her crayons. The backyard was particularly pretty when she ate the box of neon crayons. Thank goodness Crayolas are non-toxic!
Memlili


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

memlili said:


> When my daughter was around 5 or so she loved art, and our previous Golden, Libby, used to love to eat her crayons. The backyard was particularly pretty when she ate the box of neon crayons. Thank goodness Crayolas are non-toxic!
> Memlili


Samson has also eaten crayons. And yes, it does make for a colorful backyard....


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

WOW!! That is some unbelievable damage. I would of been tempted to pick up that tennis racket. Just kidding. I'm pretty speechless. I think this pic tops all destruction that a dog has done.


----------

